
Step inside your photos with Cardboard Camera - modeless
https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/12/step-inside-your-photos-with-cardboard.html
======
mortenjorck
According to a friend's analysis, this appears to be using a rather ingenious
dual slit-scan technique where it's gathering the leftmost and rightmost
columns of pixels from the CMOS as the phone is turned, and then using the
offsets between these columns against the two scans to re-create parallax.
Fascinating stuff.

------
corysama
This looks like a great inside-out 3D scanner.

Meanwhile, MS is working on a mobile-phone outside-in scanner :)

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/24/9199469/microsoft-turns-
ip...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/24/9199469/microsoft-turns-iphone-
into-3d-scanner)

------
joefkelley
I've taken "non-3d" panoramas and viewed them in Cardboard, and that was cool
enough. It is certainly the best way that currently exists to share the
experience of being somewhere with someone else. I can't wait to try this out;
I expect the addition of depth will make it that much more amazing.

------
mark_l_watson
I played with the new app yesterday. It works fairly well, generating 3D from
camera motion (you slowly pan the camera).

The resolution did not seem very good, but the effect is nice. Someone had a
good idea.

------
davesque
I'm a little confused. Do you need some kind of smart phone holder that has a
slot for your phone and lenses in front of each eye? If so, where do you get
that?

~~~
VikingCoder
"Google Cardboard."

Verizon is handing them out free right now, as a promo with Star Wars.

The New York Times sent them free to every Sunday subscriber, a few weeks ago.

Amazon has them, too. Also, here:

[https://www.google.com/get/cardboard/get-
cardboard/](https://www.google.com/get/cardboard/get-cardboard/)

~~~
davesque
Thanks!

------
CarVac
It works surprisingly well, but it has a very limited vertical extent (based
on how wide your phone camera is) and that limits the scenes it is suited for.

------
mthoms
Is there an iOS equivalent to this yet?

~~~
fredkelly
Check out [http://optonaut.co](http://optonaut.co)

------
soylentcola
Gonna have to check this out later and see how the viewing part works on the
Rift. I'm guessing it'll come down to viewing the images with the proper
alignment on the desktop/browser-based photo viewing app. If you can pull them
up fullscreen with a side-by-side layout it ought to work fine.

~~~
VikingCoder
They don't make it easy to do what you're asking.

Mostly because it's a panorama. Also because it's a single jpg, but it only
shows the left eye. The right eye data is embedded as a BASE64 encoded JPEG
that is stored in the XMP data of the image. Yup.

~~~
soylentcola
Yeah, I figured that out the un-fun way. Hopefully someone makes a wrapper or
something the way they have for other panoramic images or street view. You can
fullscreen a side-by-side 3d image and view on the Rift but you'd need
something to translate it to that format and map positional tracking.

------
Freeboots
Gah, not available in your country. Lame, why do they do that...

------
breakingcups
Cool, but why does it need permission to access my microphone?

~~~
modeless
Because it optionally records ambient audio to play while looking at your
panorama.

